# Christmas 2014



## Relle (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, it's on again folks, the big countdown. Another year down and we're all another year older, but happier for making soap.

50 weeks to go.


----------



## roseb (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh no!  Only 50 weeks left!


----------



## new12soap (Jan 8, 2014)

There she is! I was starting to worry...


----------



## Jencat (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe if I start planning now I can get my soapy gifts done before Christmas this year!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 9, 2014)

Relle9 what took you so long?


----------



## mel z (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes! Christmas again!

Now is the time to have those Castile's curing.

Now is the time to try out some new recipes.

Now is the time to buy some Christmas scents for those that use FO's. Lol.

Now is the time to try to make Santa Suit Red.

I could go on, and on, and on...


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 9, 2014)

new12soap said:


> There she is! I was starting to worry...



So was I!!


----------



## Relle (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been on holidays enjoying my swimming with no computer access, that's why I was so long.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 10, 2014)

This past year I actually did  not make any Christmas soaps.   Just at the time I would have been doing that was when we bought the house and were working on it and moving.   So I KNOW I'll do better this year.   I did some research on scents but don't know where I put that.   So I may have to start over.   Are the companies' reports of which are best sellers a good place to begin?  And which companies can I still get them from this time of year?


----------



## mel z (Jan 10, 2014)

Relle9 said:


> I've been on holidays enjoying my swimming with no computer access, that's why I was so long.



No one is allowed Holidays and swimming! Must give us fair warning. We worry. A little postcard post maybe? Lol. 

That goes for those that youtube too and some of us look for weeks with nothing. We get worried.



Ruthie said:


> This past year I actually did  not make any Christmas soaps.   Just at the time I would have been doing that was when we bought the house and were working on it and moving.   So I KNOW I'll do better this year.   I did some research on scents but don't know where I put that.   So I may have to start over.   Are the companies' reports of which are best sellers a good place to begin?  And which companies can I still get them from this time of year?




Ruthie;

I can't comment on any best sellers. I can say that some suppliers (if you use FO's, I can't, sigh) have Christmas FO's marked down right now. But that will change in a week or two. Hopefully someone can advise on the best sellers for you. Hope you are all moved and tucked in somewhere cozy!


----------



## Relle (Jan 10, 2014)

mel z said:


> No one is allowed Holidays and swimming! Must give us fair warning. We worry. A little postcard post maybe? Lol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Woops, sorry, the mods knew I was gone and where, don't want to give too much away to the whole world if you know what I mean. The swimming was nice though.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 10, 2014)

Hmph. Very well, no computer access is a reasonable excuse.

I was afraid Christmas was cancelled! Without Relle to torment us, er I mean, count it down for us, Christmas just isn't the same!


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 10, 2014)

Relle9 said:


> Well, it's on again folks, the big countdown. Another year down and we're all another year older, but happier for making soap.
> 
> 50 weeks to go.



I feel woefully unprepared! :cry:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2014)

new12soap said:


> There she is! I was starting to worry...



I wasn't worried.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 12, 2014)

What should I plan for? I'm no good at planning! And there's only 346 days, 21 hours, 19 minutes & 44 seconds until Xmas! Yikes! 


   <<<<-------- This is me.


----------



## Relle (Jan 17, 2014)

49 weeks to go, getting close - hehehehe


----------



## new12soap (Jan 17, 2014)

Uhhhhh, okay evil drunken Santa is a little scary...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 17, 2014)

Scared me, too. :shock:

BTW, it's only 4 weeks to Valentine's Day, slightly over 8 weeks to St. Pat's and slightly over 13 weeks to Easter. Just in case anyone's interested.


----------



## Relle (Jan 18, 2014)

Santa is scary, that's why I picked him and I've already done Easter - so there - nah, nah, nah, nah, nah.,did VD last year with pink hearts - won't bother again and don't do St. Pats.


----------



## roseb (Jan 20, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> I did some research on scents but don't know where I put that.   So I may have to start over.   Are the companies' reports of which are best sellers a good place to begin?  And which companies can I still get them from this time of year?



Thanks for asking the question, Ruthie!  I'm just getting started using FOs and was wondering the same thing about best sellers and different companies.  I would like to make some scented soaps this year, but don't want to pay the prices of EOs.  Nobody knows or cares to know the difference between FOs & EOs it seems.  They just want nice smelling soaps.  
I want to make something fancy this year and need to start early!!  :razz:


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm already too late for Valentines Day soaps and I'm bypassing soaps for Easter... I have to stay focused if I want to be prepared when Christmas rolls around! 

So far, I have Castile soap made that will be cured for nearly a year by next Christmas. The question is, would anyone actually want to receive unscented Castile soap as a gift?  I also got gingerbread men and Christmas tree silicone molds that were on clearance after last Christmas... Only I have no FO's to go with them yet. I have a few FO's that are Christmasy, but I have way too many FO's right now to justify buying more.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 21, 2014)

Pure Castile soap is the first I ever made and I love it, I have some bars unscented still from about 2 years ago, work wonderful and smell vanilally,
Has bran for exfoliation.
I would give them as gifts still.


----------



## Relle (Feb 14, 2014)

45 weeks to go.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2014)

About time you gave us an update, you slacker. How am I going to stay on  schedule without your countdown?


----------



## Relle (Feb 14, 2014)

What schedule ? Didn't think you had one.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 14, 2014)

Hazel said:


> About time you gave us an update, you slacker. How am I going to stay on schedule without your countdown?


 
This!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2014)

Relle said:


> What schedule ? Didn't think you had one.



Well, I did before you slacked off.


----------



## Flipper (Feb 15, 2014)

Did I see Easter???? EASTER??? What soap do I do for EASTER!!!!?????


----------



## Relle (Feb 15, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Well, I did before you slacked off.


 
 OK then.

44 weeks and 4 days to go.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 15, 2014)

Too late. I'm off schedule. I just realized St Pat's is only a month  away and I still have 4 bottles of beer. I now may have to resort to  drinking them.  




Flipper said:


> Did I see Easter???? EASTER??? What soap do I do for EASTER!!!!?????



I just use pastel colors, swirl, sprinkle a little glitter on top and then tell people it's Easter soap.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 16, 2014)

I still don't know what (besides my peppermint castile soap) to do for xmas stuff.  Although I did get some Santa's Pipe FO. It smells warm and cozy. I like it. 

On a side note... I just got some Oatmeal & Honey FO also. OMG it smells exactly like oatmeal cookie dough! I couldn't stop smelling it, and then I made hubby make me cookies. lol

Wait, what? Easter soaps too? Oh dear...


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 16, 2014)

I still do not have my Valentine's soaps made.  But I have started on Christmas.  Made First Snow fo with real snow water.  Here in Oklahoma some winters we do not have enough snow to collect, but I have 5 quart jars waiting!

I want to make frankincense and myrrh for next Christmas, but it will have to be the fo.  Eo would be too expensive.  Guess that is one of those "duh" comments, isn't it?

Easter?  Not likely.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a bottle of mulled wine put to one side for Christmas soaps (very hard to leave that to one side, I can assure you) and my castile will have a 1 year cure for Christmas


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 16, 2014)

I still haven't finished a layered Valentine's soap I started...I have the first layer done. But that just means that it will be ready for next year, right? 
For holiday soaps, I usually try to create something that looks and smells like it goes along with a holiday, but is named something holiday-neutral. But, then again, I haven't dove into swirls and patterns and non-square molds yet


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2014)

SageontheMountain said:


> But that just means that it will be ready for next year, right?



Absolutely! You're way ahead of schedule.


----------



## Relle (Mar 6, 2014)

42 weeks to go.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 7, 2014)

No worries.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 7, 2014)

Relle,  how long!  You're being very quiet!
My Castile is now hiding on the shelf waiting for Christmas!
What say you?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 7, 2014)

Relle is slacking on the countdown.


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 8, 2014)

Or does it mean there _won't _be a Christmas this year?  Relle, say it isn't so!


----------



## Relle (Apr 8, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Relle is slacking on the countdown.



Ah, well, can't do everything, life happens outside of SMF. The castile is waiting patiently and Christmas will arrive eventually.

37 weeks to go


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2014)

For a minute, I thought you had called off Christmas.

How come you can't do everything? I'm depending on you to pick up _*my *_slack.


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 8, 2014)

Does Castile really have to cure for a year?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2014)

No, it's personal preference. I prefer a long, long cure ( well over a year) because I don't care for the feel of olive or the lather. I remember one person said she only cures them 3 months, some people feel Castile is good to go at 6 months. I suggest you test a sample at 4 weeks, 6 weeks, 8 weeks, etc and decide when you think it's cured.


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Hazel.  I'm new to soaping and finding it very hard not to try it before a couple weeks have gone by.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going to be heretical here but soap _*is *_safe to use after all the lye is converted - so generally by the next day if the soap is gelled. If it isn't gelled, it may take a few days longer.

_*However*_, the soap isn't the best it will become plus has excess water in it. Allowing several weeks for curing, the excess water will evaporate and the soap will become milder. I've also noticed the lather becomes better in my soap but that's my recipes. Your soap might have great lather right from the start.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice creepy zombie reindeer (she says, backing slowly away)


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2014)

I didn't even notice until you mentioned it. I went back and looked. Sure enough...zombie reindeer. Now I'm going to have nightmares. Thanks.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 8, 2014)

HEY! Relle posted em, not me!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2014)

But _*you *_brought them to my attention. Now I have to go to bed and I'm going to be afraid to fall asleep.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh. Hmm. Okay well in that case, you're welcome


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 8, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Nice creepy zombie reindeer (she says, backing slowly away)



Really? I just thought they were Irish reindeer with the beautiful green eyes!


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2014)

It's not a zombie reindeer - this what it says on the emoticon, I wanted happy.



Happy Reindeer


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like a bobble head reindeer with pretty green eyes.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 10, 2014)

Relle said:


> It's not a zombie reindeer - this what it says on the emoticon, I wanted happy.http://www.sherv.net/happy.reindeer-emoticon-1492.html



Umm...I wouldn't call the expression on this reindeer's face "happy". However, I can see a similarity to another expression which begins with the letter "h". This expression generally appeared right before the consumption of a massive bowl of 3 flavors of ice cream smothered with Hershey's chocolate syrup and Cap'n Crunch cereal. Aah! The good old days.


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 12, 2014)

The eyes --and the smiles-- look like when the kids or animals would play in the Kryptonite in Smallville, and turn into Krypto-Zombie-Mutants -- They're Krypto-Deer... Krypto-Deer that just noticed a potential victim and smiled.


----------



## Relle (Apr 15, 2014)

Early post this week because of Easter.

Down to 36 weeks. 





happy bunnies.


----------



## inkyfingers (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh dear, a newbie found this thread!!!  

 Now I'm inspired to make castile soap for Christmas gifts, too.  Except for I can only let it cure for 10.5 months and hope the recipient will let it lay around for a few months so it can be a better bar of soap.

 At least now I'll know what to give most people on my list for the holidays, soap, lotion bars and lip balm!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 16, 2014)

I need to build up my stock again! I had out of town company this week and I wanted to give them some soaps, but realized I'm running low on pretty soaps! I have lots and lots of ragged ends and chunks, etc.

Of course, I put out the basket of pretty soaps but forgot to tell people they were there, so I still have some. I think I want to start making summer and patriotic soaps now.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 16, 2014)

How about taking the chunks and making a 'chunk' soap or confetti soap?



inkyfingers said:


> Now I'm inspired to make castile soap for Christmas gifts, too.  Except for I can only let it cure for 10.5 months and hope the recipient will let it lay around for a few months so it can be a better bar of soap.



The length of time for curing castile is personal preference. Some people only cure for 4 weeks, others 6 - 8 weeks, 3 months, 6 months, etc. I cure castile for 1+ year.  You could cut a bar up and test at specific intervals to see what you prefer.


----------



## inkyfingers (Apr 16, 2014)

Hazel said:


> How about taking the chunks and making a 'chunk' soap or confetti soap?
> The length of time for curing castile is personal preference. Some people only cure for 4 weeks, others 6 - 8 weeks, 3 months, 6 months, etc. I cure castile for 1+ year.  You could cut a bar up and test at specific intervals to see what you prefer.



That sounds like a plan.


----------



## mintle (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesterday I have made a 72% olive bastille as a gift for Christmas 2014. It was really hard in 10 hours after pouring and I had to get a huge knife to cut it this morning. 
I have just checked and to my suprise it lathers really wonderfully even today! The recipe was 72% olive oil, 15% CO, 8% castor and 5% palm oil, water reduced to 29% of oils in soapcalc, 6% superfat with powdered coconut milk and 1/2 tablespoon of sugar ppo.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2014)

I like bastile soaps and my favorite is one with just olive, coconut and castor. It has good lather, too. To be fair, I like 100% OO with buttermilk or goat milk but technically, that's not Castile.


----------



## mintle (Apr 17, 2014)

*Castille*

Hazel, could you please compare if castile with 100% buttermilk lathers any better than the 'pure' one on this video? 
http://curious-soapmaker.com/making-100-olive-oil-soap-why-it-should-be-avoided-by-beginners.html

I was kind of reluctant to try 100% oo because of slipppery lather - I don't mind a loong curing time as long as at the end it makes a fluffy sense


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2014)

This person is showing Castile after only a 2 month cure in the video. I don't remember how well the buttermilk olive soap lathered. I doubt I even tested it at 2 months. 

However, I can say I liked the buttermilk olive soap after a year's cure and liked it even better after 18 months. This is just personal preference. There have been other members who happily use 100% olive after only a few weeks or few months cure. 

I don't have any of the buttermilk OO left but I did find 3 bars of 100% OO. Amazingly, I even had an index card with them on which I had written: 

Nov 2011
100% Olive
honey
GMP/half and half
oatmeal  

So, it's an older soap which may not help as a comparison. I took pics of the lather (it was hard to do by myself  ). I don't know if you can tell below but the lather was nice. Smaller bubbles but quite a bit of them. I was able to get even more of a lather once I put the camera down and used both hands. Also, it lathered better in warm water than in cold. I wish I could have answered your question but I just don't remember. However, I can recommend olive with milk because it has a better lather than Castile (IMO) and it's really gentle. If you make a batch soon, you'll still have at least 6 months which might be enough time for Christmas.


----------



## mintle (Apr 18, 2014)

Hazel, thank you so much for taking time to find this soap and take photos!
This is very helpful (it is difficult for me, a beginner, to imagine my soap in a year or so). The lather seems nice enough and I will surely try this recipe out (probably with coconut milk instead of buttermilk, I will also add some sugar or honey. Thank you again 

i just noticed I posted a new thread - I wanted to make a reply to the Christmas 2014 topic and instead ended up creating a new one :crazy:. Sorry and even more thanks for reply Hazel!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2014)

I wondered what was going on. I went to Christmas 2014 and couldn't find the past few posts. I thought I had inadvertently deleted them.  No need to apologize because it's not a problem. I merged the threads since you wanted it with this topic.  

You're welcome and I'm glad it could help! I'm just amazed I still had some 100% OO soap. Please let us know how the coconut olive soap turns out.

I know what you mean about imagining your soap a year from now. I don't know how people who sell castile are able to store it for a year or longer. I've got soap tucked everywhere which is why I didn't realize I still had these bars until recently.


----------



## Jerry S (Apr 18, 2014)

Hazel ...I know that this is a reply to a really old thread but you seem to be pretty savvy on making Castile and Bastille..I have made both in the past some with pretty good success and some not so good. I am going to make a few batches of Bastille pretty soon using mostly OO a little CO and some Caster...My question is ..I want to put and FO in these batches, but I want to keep my bars snow white and don't want to use an FO that will discolor...Have you had any success doing this and if so could you give me a few pointers on which one you like?...
Thanks, Jerry S


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2014)

Jerry - 

This isn't an old thread so don't worry about it. Besides I like to see some old threads come up since they're generally interesting. 

I'm sorry but I'm not savvy at all with making Castile or Bastile. I can tell you what I did which you might find helpful. I've never made "Castile" because I've always added something to the olive oil like a dairy item or some coconut and castor. So, I make only Bastile batches. I've never had a snow white batch. The buttermilk was the lightest in color and it was still cream colored. I know using refined grade A olive helps with keeping soap 'whiter". Also freezing the milk and adding the lye very, very slowly so the milk doesn't change color and not letting the batch gel. This is what I did with the buttermilk Castile - just refined olive, frozen milk and stuck it into the frig. Normally, I use enough water for the lye and use dairy for the rest of the liquid to keep a batch lighter in color. You probably need to add titanium dioxide to the batch to make sure it stays white since mine still came out cream colored. I can't give you advice on TD since I haven't used it for several years. I don't know why. I've got some but I just don't use it. But there have been discussions about TD in which people have mentioned how much they use. 

Since I'm not too particular about color change, I've never really worried about keeping dairy as cool as possible. A long time ago, someone posted a picture of soap she had made in which she used coconut milk and TD. The soap was white. It was beautiful and it looked like a frosted cake. However, I don't remember if she mentioned the oils she used in it. I wish I remembered who posted it because I couldn't find it and a username would have helped narrow the search. Maybe I didn't even see it on this forum  Anyway, you might find coconut milk will produce a 'whiter' batch than dairy. I don't know if it will but it's worth trying.

Some FOs I've used which haven't discolored are Peak's Love Spell and Black Raspberry Vanilla. But again, I wasn't trying to achieve a white soap and was very happy with the cream color of the portion in which I didn't use colorant. You could browse through the FO Spreadsheet and see which FOs haven't discolored. I really like Peak's Blackberry Sage and I haven't found it to discolor but I don't think I've used it in a milk batch. Surprisingly, Blackberry Sage is well liked by everyone who's sniffed it. Usually, someone always dislikes the scent of a batch or at least is indifferent to the fragrance.

I hope you found this a little helpful and maybe someone else will have better advice.


----------



## Jerry S (Apr 18, 2014)

*Castile*

Thanks for the tips Hazel...I checked out that Fragrance Oils chart and think that just the ticket for finding FO's that don't discolor...well I'll come close anyway...thanks again


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2014)

You're welcome but I don't feel I've helped very much. Hopefully, someone who's experienced with milk soaps will come along and give more information.


----------



## Relle (Apr 18, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I wondered what was going on. I went to Christmas 2014 and couldn't find the past few posts. I thought I had inadvertently deleted them.  No need to apologize because it's not a problem. I merged the threads since you wanted it with this topic.
> 
> You're welcome and I'm glad it could help! I'm just amazed I still had some 100% OO soap. Please let us know how the coconut olive soap turns out.
> 
> I know what you mean about imagining your soap a year from now. I don't know how people who sell castile are able to store it for a year or longer. I've got soap tucked everywhere which is why I didn't realize I still had these bars until recently.



It was me who started a new thread as I thought we got a bit off track from the subject of the countdown, seeing it was starting to talk about recipes etc.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2014)

And the Christmas 2013 didn't get off track? 

I seem to recall a few off topic remarks. Not that I would have posted anything that wasn't relevant to the topic.


----------



## Relle (Apr 18, 2014)

I've had a sleep since then, can't remember everything.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2014)

The 2013 one went on so long I forgot most of it near the end. I had to re-read it and there was a lot of funny comments. 

Okay, I promise I'll behave from now on and not post irrelevant comments. Of course, you'll probably have to remind me since I get a bit forgetful and tend to wander off in tangents.


----------



## Relle (Apr 25, 2014)

35 weeks now.


Don't do this Hazel.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 25, 2014)

35 WEEKS??? 

That is... Shocking


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2014)

Relle said:


> Don't do this Hazel.



Heeyyyy...just because I did it once, doesn't mean I'll do it again.


----------



## Relle (Apr 27, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Heeyyyy...just because I did it once, doesn't mean I'll do it again.


 
 You did ? Dh, did 11,000 volts of electricity at work and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 27, 2014)

No, I was joking. I'm glad to hear your husband survived the volts.


----------



## Relle (May 1, 2014)

OK, now it's 34 weeks what do you think of that.


----------



## navigator9 (May 2, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I'm going to be heretical here but soap _*is *_safe to use after all the lye is converted - so generally by the next day if the soap is gelled. If it isn't gelled, it may take a few days longer.



Absolutely true, I try a sliver of every gelled loaf as soon as I unmold it, without any adverse effects. Another reason why I love gelled soap. 

Now as for the countdown.......34 weeks.......is that possible???!!! Every year, I say *next* year is going to be different. *Next *year I'm going to have everything done ahead of time so that I can relax and enjoy the holiday instead of being so stressed out that I can't wait for it to be over. And every year, it's the same old thing. Maybe this countdown will give me the kick in the butt I need, probably not, but you never know. This could be the year!


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2014)

Relle said:


> OK, now it's 34 weeks what do you think of that.



I think "cute reindeer pic" and 34 weeks has me getting a little concerned.

Also, I know I said I wouldn't post anything that wasn't relevant but...well...I lied. I meant to ask you the other day - why are bunnies evil?


----------



## Relle (May 3, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I think "cute reindeer pic" and 34 weeks has me getting a little concerned.
> 
> Also, I know I said I wouldn't post anything that wasn't relevant but...well...I lied. I meant to ask you the other day - why are bunnies evil?



My friend, the bunny lover had a sticker on her old car with a bunny on it and that saying, they can be little devils when they want to - like biting the TV cables through and you wonder why you are getting bad reception, chewing up the lounge cushions, they do it in a cute way - it wasn't me, it wasn't me.


----------



## Hazel (May 3, 2014)

That's not evil! That's just being a wascaly wabbit! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=silJoHrXsIc[/ame]

This is an evil bunny.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCI18qAoKq4[/ame]


----------



## Relle (May 4, 2014)

++
I hate bugs bunny. Dh loves Monty Python and especially that sketch. Dh can recite it to you word for word. That bunny is the spitting image of Ellie.


----------



## Hazel (May 5, 2014)

I like Bugs Bunny. He's the Trickster of Animation. Generally, he was dealing out comeuppance to characters who represented individual foibles or societal faults. Of course, I might be making up a higher meaning to justify watching cartoons. 

BTW, there was only one character who ever defeated Bugs and that was Marvin the Martian. I looove Marvin! :grin:

I can recite Monty Python/Holy Grail dialogue, too. I don't even know how many times I've watched it. I know we all watched it too many times when my sister told me her boys (age approx 6-9) could watch the movie and say all the lines with the characters.


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2014)

33 yes 33, get that Hazel ,33 just in case you didn't see it 33 weeks to go.






creepy reindeer.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 9, 2014)

Of course, it's a few hours earlier for all of you Oz-dwellers.

33 weeks? I should really HP a castile or two.....................


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2014)

33? Oh oh...I wanted to do a 100% OO, too. Guess I'd better motivate.

I don't think those reindeer are creepy. When I saw them, I thought "How cute! They're doing the Macarena."


----------



## Relle (May 11, 2014)

I think they're creepy with that smile on their faces, Macarena rabbits 

 



 cute. We do the Macarena in our aerobics classes - makes you think what you are doing.http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.php


----------



## Relle (May 23, 2014)

31 weeks to go. Xmas in Oz.


----------



## Hazel (May 23, 2014)

Hey! I never got an email notification that you had replied. I don't think I could do the Macarena. I'd probably throw my back out.

31 weeks? Oh oh...


----------



## Relle (May 23, 2014)

I'm not getting notified of pm's for some reason either.


----------



## Hazel (May 23, 2014)

It wasn't for the PMs. I didn't get notification for this topic. Now that I think about it, I did wonder why I didn't have a lot of email notifications for several days. I figured people weren't as active. Must be a glitch because I seem to be getting all of them now.


----------



## grayceworks (May 25, 2014)

Hazel said:


> This is an evil bunny.



No, *THIS* and *THIS* are evil bunnies. (disclaimer: I'm not responsible for any nightmares clicking on said links may cause.)

But here's a cute Christmas bunny, if you need to get the other images out of your brain. lol


----------



## Hazel (May 25, 2014)

Wow! Have I mentioned all the huge bunnies I've been seeing in my backyard? 

The cute bunny doesn't make up for the other two. I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Relle (May 28, 2014)

Down one more week - 30 weeks to go.
This is Ellie who is no longer with us.


----------



## Hazel (May 29, 2014)

Okay, that picture makes up for the scary ones. :grin:

30 weeks? I just experienced a momentary feeling of panic.


----------



## Relle (Jun 5, 2014)

29 weeks to go. Need I say more.:silent:


----------



## Hazel (Jun 5, 2014)

No. Please don't say more.

I just noticed your sig line changed. So, bunnies aren't evil anymore?


----------



## warmhandswarmheart (Jun 5, 2014)

The cats in my neighborhood including my own when she sneaks out of the house have been trying their best to murder the bunny that keeps hiding by my house.  You would think after the second time I rescued it it would get a clue.  I guess I'll just have to keep checking on him.


----------



## Relle (Jun 5, 2014)

No not evil anymore, sneaky, very very sneaky.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 5, 2014)

I suppose that's an improvement. I think I'd rather have sneaky bunnies than evil bunnies in the backyard. Why are they being sneaky?



warmhandswarmheart said:


> The cats in my neighborhood including  my own when she sneaks out of the house have been trying their best to  murder the bunny that keeps hiding by my house.  You would think after  the second time I rescued it it would get a clue.  I guess I'll just  have to keep checking on him.



I think it's great that you're trying to keep the bunny safe. It must be a young one. The older bunnies in my backyard deliberately taunt the dogs. They let the dogs sneak up within a few yards and then they bound away. But as soon as the dogs stop, the bunnies stop, wait and the whole thing starts all over. I really should film it. It's funny.


----------



## Relle (Jun 5, 2014)

Buns are always sneaky, when you can't find them they are up to something they shouldn't.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 5, 2014)

Like swiping the beer out of the fridge and partying in the garden shed?


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 6, 2014)

How can that be?? Summer hasn't even started yet!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 6, 2014)

Bunnies drink year round. You just haven't noticed because they're sneaky that way.


----------



## Relle (Jun 12, 2014)

28 to go and a sneaky bunny. Taking selfies.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 12, 2014)

What a clever bunny! :clap:


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 13, 2014)

Saw a cute one on FB this morning, but can't get it to upload.


----------



## Relle (Jun 19, 2014)

Almost halfway there 
27 weeks - aren't they cute - I want one or two.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2014)

Those are adorable! Almost cute enough to reduce the sense of panic I experienced when I read your message.


----------



## Relle (Jun 27, 2014)

26 weeks and nothing to be said.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 27, 2014)

Relle said:


> 26 weeksand nothing to be said.


 Oh geez....that's the cutest thing I've ever seen! I'd like that on my Christmas cards.....


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2014)

That is adorable! But now I'm beginning to panic. I wanted to do a bastile for Christmas and I prefer at least 9 months cure. Oh well, guess I'll have to settle for just under 6 months.


----------



## Relle (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd like to do a castile, but it doesn't have to be for Christmas.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2014)

You're right. It doesn't have to be for Christmas. It could be for Valentine's Day! More time for me!


----------



## Busyfingers (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm Back.............


175 days 14 hours and 36 minutes until Christmas 2014!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 2, 2014)

Your post comes across as cheerful. Does this mean you're on schedule for Christmas?


----------



## Relle (Jul 2, 2014)

25 weeks ho ho ho


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2014)

Cute pic!

I really have _*got *_to get motivated and make more batches. Luckily, this is a 3 day weekend for me so I've got time to make some soap.


----------



## Relle (Jul 4, 2014)

Aren't you lucky getting a 3 day weekend. Going by the hats  I think the pic is from an Aldi ad that aired here at Christmas.


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 4, 2014)

Just got my Christmas f.o.s from BB this week.  So far have tried the one that wasn't Christmas.  But it was a B&B take-off of a product I got for Christmas one year.  Yummy!  Spearmint and Eucalyptus!   

More fun to come over the next few days!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2014)

Spearmint and Eucalyptus sounds good! NDA is having a sale where you can get an additional 5% off (code 68225). Every little bit helps so I might order some spearmint since it's been on my wish list for a long time. But I'll have to compare prices to see if it's the better deal.

@ Relle - 

Yep! Lucky, lucky, lucky. Thanks to the colonists who decided to throw off the yoke of British tyranny and throw the tea into the harbor.  Disclaimer: I hope I didn't offend any of our British members. No hard feelings, all right? I even have tea bags in the freezer. If you come to visit, I'll bake cookies, make you a cup of tea and promise not to throw you in the harbor. (You'd be safe because I don't even live near a harbor.) 

Although, there are some lovely lakes near where I live so if you do want to go swimming, I'd be happy to drive. We could have a picnic! :grin:

Relle, you still have an open invitation for Labor Day. Remember - all the funnel cakes you can eat.


----------



## Relle (Jul 5, 2014)

I'd better get rowing then and why tea bags in the freezer ?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2014)

Relle said:


> why tea bags in the freezer ?



Because I'm weird. 

Actually, I was told years and years ago to keep tea and coffee cold in frig or in freezer to keep them fresh. I can remember seeing a glass jars of coffee in my grandmother's and great-aunts refrigerators. However, they didn't buy packaged coffee grounds but ground the beans. My mother used to store coffee in the freezer to keep it fresh. 

So, when I started to drink coffee, I bought beans and ground them. I was actually a bit of a coffee snob. I used to go to a store which carried bulk coffee bean and related paraphernalia to buy beans. They also had coffee brewed so you could test the different types. I'd buy small amount of different types of beans and created my own blends. Then I stored the blends in glass jars in the frig. I also used a percolator for increased flavor. You can tell I love coffee. 

I used to think it would be fun to own a coffee shop but I never thought it would have much of a future. What an idiot I was. Who knew coffee shops would become a multi-billion dollar industry? Oh, yeah...right...Howard Shultz.

I got a little off topic. Anyway, putting tea and coffee in the frig became a habit if I didn't plan on using them very soon. Now, we go through a coffee can so quickly that I don't store the container in the frig. But I don't use tea very often so it's kept in the freezer. Truthfully, I only use tea for soap.


----------



## Relle (Jul 10, 2014)

24 weeks to go, well under half way.



 Christmas in Oz.


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 10, 2014)

Have Spearmint and Eucalyptus made, as well as Cinnamon Sugar, First Snow, and Hollyberry.  One batch of each.  

I thought I'd try an experiment with the Cinnamon Sugar.  Since it turns a fairly dark brown, I thought I'd do kind of a reverse-swirl.  I took out some batter before scenting, so it would not turn brown.  Then tried an in the pot swirl.  The top looked pretty fair, except that I ran out of batter left over in the cup.  So one end had fair swirls, the other not so much.  But the inside just looks like I did not stir it completely.  Just some light blobs.  I may try again, but keep more out to swirl, and probably add some TD to the unscented.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Jul 10, 2014)

Ruthie, how does the First Snow behave?  I love it, oob, but haven't tried it yet.  
I used BB's Christmas Forest yesterday, with Cranberry Fig, and it's quite overpowering.  I need to play with ratios, next shipment.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2014)

Ruthie - I remembered to order Spearmint! I'm sooo proud of myself. :grin:

@ Relle - Only 24 weeks! Believe it or not, women at work were talking about how many weekends until Christmas. Sounds like the pressure is on.


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 10, 2014)

SoapyQueenBee said:


> Ruthie, how does the First Snow behave?  I love it, oob, but haven't tried it yet.
> I used BB's Christmas Forest yesterday, with Cranberry Fig, and it's quite overpowering.  I need to play with ratios, next shipment.



It behaves well.  It does brown up a little, so it does not look like snow.  Disappointed about that part.  But it smells divine, IMO.  I did add some TD to try to keep it white, but was afraid of using too much.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2014)

23 weeks to go.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 17, 2014)

Awww, that's so cute. I've decided I'm not going to panic. Nope! Not going to panic.


----------



## new12soap (Jul 17, 2014)

No problem, I will panic enough for both us!

 (Adorable pics tho, you do that just to lure me back in, don't you?)


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jul 17, 2014)

Do you know that the Hallmark channel is already showing Christmas movies, at least that's what my Mother told me?  That's just nuts!:crazy:


----------



## Nevada (Jul 21, 2014)

*Cedarwood & lemongrass Soleseife*

Cedarwood & Lemongrass Soleseife


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2014)

22 - double 2 - BINGO - sorry couldn't resist. Past the point of no return.




Christmas Island (off the Australian coast) crabs - very festive - all you can eat :smile:, except they're not edible .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 26, 2014)

Whoa! That's a lot of crabs. Why aren't they edible?


----------



## Relle (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, I did a google and some say they taste bad, some say they have toxins in them and some say the government frowns upon it. I have no idea.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 26, 2014)

Too bad. I like crab salad.


----------



## Relle (Jul 31, 2014)

21 - that's 21 weeks, in case you didn't get it.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 31, 2014)

Awww! That's so cute.

21 - I felt a momentary dizziness at the thought but I've now recovered. Actually, I'm stressing right now about Zombiefest and Halloween. I absolutely have got to get more batches done because it's getting down to the wire.


----------



## Relle (Aug 1, 2014)

What's zombiefest ? and I don't have to worry about Halloween :clap:.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 1, 2014)

What, not worry about Halloween??  Uh oh, now you really need to watch your back, the zombies are coming to get you!  They'll find you even Down Under!


----------



## Relle (Aug 1, 2014)

Halloween, is not that big here, not our thing.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 1, 2014)

Carabou - I love the pic! Where did you get it?

Relle -  Zombie walks - people dress up as zombies to raise money, food or clothing for charity, etc. List of Zombie events: http://deathbyzombie.com/?pc=walks 

Ooh! There is even one in Sydney. You should go.    

 http://www.sydneyzombiewalk.com/about

Anyway, the walk has expanded so now there are vendors, food (but not brains), etc. The best thing about Zombiefest is I don't have to worry about how I'll look. There will be dozens of people who will look worse than me.


----------



## Relle (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link Hazel. I think I remember now seeing it on the news one year. It's in the city, so probably won't go - I might not need any makeup if I did :razz:.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 2, 2014)

You're welcome! You've got a while yet to decide.


----------



## Relle (Aug 8, 2014)

19 weeks and 6 days.





Christmas Beetle - they come out here at Christmas, very iridescent.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2014)

It looks kind of like what is called a Japanese beetle here.

19 weeks - I'd better get busy.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 9, 2014)

That is indeed a festive beetle. Poor little guy would freeze his hiney in AK, glad he has a warmer place to open his presents.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 11, 2014)

Hazel said:


> It looks kind of like what is called a Japanese beetle here.
> 
> 19 weeks - I'd better get busy.



Looks like a Japanese beetle here also.  I have some shows coming up, I need to get the Holiday scent bars out and online!!  Yikes!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 11, 2014)

We have a japanese beetle that attacks us at break at work. Dive bombs and all...


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2014)

Ooh...a kamikaze beetle. I'm lucky, I guess. They just hang around on the plants and don't seem interested in flying. Actually, I haven't seen any this year.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 11, 2014)

You are lucky, that little monster has a death wish let me tell ya. I go out every day carrying a fly swat. One of these days... :sly:


----------



## Relle (Aug 14, 2014)

19 weeks even. Made my first Christmas soap yesterday.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 14, 2014)

Relle said:


> 19 weeks even. Made my first Christmas soap yesterday.



Started my Christmas soap yesterday also.  Have to make another batch this afternoon.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 14, 2014)

Starting this weekend.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm so slow. I'm still making Autumn & Halloween soap. I did make a Peppermint Twist in June. I suppose that counts a little.


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 17, 2014)

I am finishing up my big push for the fall shows that start in a few weeks!

Right now I have 300 bars curing and I am out of space!  But I still have at least 3 more batches to make. 

My sister and I did a few farmers markets this summer and found one new customer who purchased $250 worth if product in the last few weeks. If only my wholesale accounts did so well.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 17, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> Right now I have 300 bars curing



I feel like such a slacker. 

Congrats on your big sale!


----------



## katsntx (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm with you, Hazel.  Not starting mine until next weekend.  Still waiting for my fragrances to come in.  Should be here tomorrow.  :smile:


----------



## Hazel (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks! It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one. :grin:


----------



## neeners (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven't done any soaping since mid-june before moving. This thread is giving me a bit of a conniption about making my Christmas gifts this year...


----------



## Relle (Aug 17, 2014)

Made my second Christmas soap yesterday, slowly but surely getting them done.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 18, 2014)

My first one is Cranberry Fig. I have it haunting me in my closet. But I really want some color for it. A nice purple red maybe. Guess I am not starting yet...


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 18, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I feel like such a slacker.
> 
> Congrats on your big sale!



Ha - I have been soaping like crazy and am tired of making the same soaps over and over and over and over again!  Dirty Hippie is one of the most popular blends and I have around 80 bars curing.  I'm so tired of the smell of patchouli. *sigh*  It definitely is a good problem to have though.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> . *sigh*  It definitely is a good problem to have though.



I would certainly love to have this problem.


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 18, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I would certainly love to have this problem.




My sister is a stay at home mom of 4 and the marketing arm. Her ADD is worse than mine and she makes all of the lotions that are ready in a day or so. I just chug along making soap to fulfill the promises she makes... 6-8 weeks in advance. 

What? You want to do the farmers market, several home shows, add another wholesale account, plus the normal craft shows?

No problem, as a single mother of two kids, working full time, renovating a 1942 cape cod that was last updated in 1985. Oh, and I am headed into custody battles with the ex bc he is foolish beyond words. 

Good times! 

Hopefully tonight I have the energy to make an experimental batch with cocoa butter in it scented with peppermint and swirled with cocoa powder.

Gah, I went to make the soap, only to discover I am completely out of peppermint.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 19, 2014)

Whoops! I'm sorry I offended you. I should have quoted the entire comment and not just the part about the problem.



houseofwool said:


> Ha - I have been soaping like crazy and am  tired of making the same soaps over and over and over and over again!   Dirty Hippie is one of the most popular blends and I have around 80 bars  curing.  I'm so tired of the smell of patchouli. *sigh*  It definitely  is a good problem to have though.



I meant it would be nice to have the "problem" of one scent which was so popular.


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh no, I'm not offended at all. 

Exhausted  but not offended. I understood your comment as a compliment. 

It *is* a good problem. I'm just not that fond of patchouli myself and really dislike lavender, the two EO I use in it. 

So, 80 odd bars and 3 batches later, I am hopeful it is enough for the season. 



Today, I hauled 4 batches of soap to someone else's house to cure because I was out of room. Again, a GREAT problem to have!  

I am grateful that these are my soaping woes!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't upset you. I'm also not fond of patchouli but I do like it blended with a few other scents.. My sister hates patch. I mean really, intensely hates it. But she loves a fruit blend I made with a little patch in it.


----------



## Relle (Aug 21, 2014)

18 weeks to go.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 22, 2014)

Relle, that pic isn't really motivating me to make soap or do anything else for that matter. I'm pretty sure Christmas will look nothing like that where I live. Oh wait -- is that snow that the message is carved in, and glacial ice melt behind it??


----------



## Relle (Aug 22, 2014)

Of course its glacial ice melt - very very warm melt. Maybe you should come and have a swim in it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't started any holiday soaps yet either.   I've just been too busy keeping up with re-stocks from my shows.  Hopefully after my 2 day show over Labor Day I can start getting my holiday stuff going for the fall shows.  I just keep remininding myself that it's a good thing I love doing this.   I just wish my full-time job didn't get in the way so much.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 22, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I'm glad I didn't upset you. I'm also not fond of patchouli but I do like it blended with a few other scents.. My sister hates patch. I mean really, intensely hates it. But she loves a fruit blend I made with a little patch in it.



It is funny, when I made my patchouli soap I didn't care for the smell.  I decided to use it in the shower and I fell in love with it!!!  wth??   The scent stays on my skin most of the day.  Go figure....


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2014)

I was also surprised by how long the scent lasts. It's hard to believe that I've gone from hating patchouli to trying to develop new blends with it.


----------



## Relle (Aug 28, 2014)

17 weeks to go.
Aussie Christmas - thongs on a beach.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a headache.


----------



## Relle (Aug 30, 2014)

Go have a lie down.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2014)

I did. It didn't help.


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 30, 2014)

A big drink of water and some caffeine usually helps me.


----------



## neeners (Aug 30, 2014)

I've spent the past 4 Christmases in the tropics, and to me (growing up in north America), Christmas without snow is just....weird....


----------



## katsntx (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally! My first christmas soap is in da mold!!  woo hooo... I'm on my way!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2014)

Yay! How many more batches do you have to make?



houseofwool said:


> A big drink of water and some caffeine usually helps me.



It didn't help because it was a migraine. This morning, I ended up taking some meds and going back to bed. Slept it off in a dark room.

neeners - 

A Christmas without snow would seem weird to me, too. But I'd like to experience it.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 31, 2014)

I soaped my first Christmas soap today too today! It is Santa's spruce! I wanted it to have a long cure, so they will be ready for gifting to my neighbors.


----------



## neeners (Aug 31, 2014)

Hazel said:


> neeners -
> 
> A Christmas without snow would seem weird to me, too. But I'd like to experience it.



you should!  to me, it just doesn't feel quite as festive.  where I lived, people would buy pine trees to decorate (Canadian ones at that), but it's still not the same!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2014)

I meant I wanted a Christmas without snow because I get really tired of shoveling it. I can live without the festiveness of a white Christmas.



Jaccart789 said:


> I soaped my first Christmas soap today too today! It is Santa's spruce!



Oh yeah! Sounds good to me! :grin:


----------



## Relle (Sep 2, 2014)

Hazel, you'll need your cozzies ( swimming costume), because Christmas without snow means swimming with the sharks.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2014)

Not if I stay on the beach.


----------



## Relle (Sep 3, 2014)

16 weeks to go. Only 16, read this number and weep.
For all you puddy tat people.





Caption - how humiliating, but I'll wear it.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 4, 2014)

^^^I think this is my favorite post yet!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry, I was laughing too hard at the pic to weep. Maybe by week 15...

However, I mentioned your post to my sister and she said "Oh man...she needs to be sedated."


----------



## Relle (Sep 5, 2014)

Hazel said:


> However, I mentioned your post to my sister and she said "Oh man...she needs to be sedated."



 Wait 'til you tell her when I start the next one - the week after Christmas for 2015 .


----------



## Hazel (Sep 5, 2014)

I told her. She says you have way too much Christmas spirit and someone needs to take your bottle away.


----------



## Relle (Sep 5, 2014)

But, I only drink water.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 6, 2014)

You need to bottle that water and sell it. You'd be rich!


----------



## Relle (Sep 10, 2014)

15 weeks to go.


----------



## Sagebrush (Sep 11, 2014)

My husband was looking at news this morning and saw this. Calgary, Alberta got snow dumped on them this morning and the bus driver had a sense of humor


----------



## Relle (Sep 18, 2014)

14 weeks to go
 Something to make for Christmas


----------



## bumblewood (Sep 18, 2014)

14 is a very small number. :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2014)

But...but...it was just 24 weeks last week. All right, Relle! Where did you hide the other 10 weeks?


----------



## Relle (Sep 19, 2014)

They are here Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2014)

Should have figured they'd be under your rock. Are you going to let them out any time soon?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 19, 2014)

Made my second Christmas soap of the season yesterday. Unmolded it today:






Scented with Holiday Sparkle from Peak's.

Lots more to do!


IrishLass


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2014)

That is gorgeous! Swirl envy...swirl envy. :mrgreen:

It looks like a triple secret feather swirl and I love the purple. Do you mind if I ask what colorant you used?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2014)

Those are really beautiful!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 19, 2014)

It will be my pleasure, Miss Hazel.  Since this is a Christmas thread, consider this to be an early Christmas present from me to you (and I guess to everyone else who sees this as well! lol):

For the purple swirl, I used 1/2 cup of soap batter (it was a small 1.2 lb. sample batch, afterall), and equal amounts of BB's Fired up Fuschia and BB's Ultra Violet Blue (1/8 tsp. each), plus 1/32 tsp. of BB's bamboo charcoal to deepen it a little.

If you have a set of those little measuring spoons that measures in dashes, pinches and smidgens, it translates to 1 dash each of the Fuschia and UV Blue, and one smidgen of the charcoal.

I mixed the colorants up beforehand in a little prep bowl with some glycerin before adding to my 1/2 cup of swirling batter.

For bigger batches, keep to the same ratios of color to batter, just increase the amounts accordingly.

Merry Early Christmas!
IrishLass 

Edited to add: Oh, by the way, I didn't intentionally do a secret feather swirl. It just happened to come out looking that way. It was actually my rendition of what I like to call an Ione hanger swirl (name after the soaper who inspired it).


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2014)

And a very Merry Christmas to you! Thank you for sharing how you made the color. I don't have those colorants but I looked on BB and I have some micas which are similar in hue. I'll give them a try. Fortunately, I do have a set of measuring spoons with the dash, pinch, etc. 



IrishLass said:


> Oh, by the way, I didn't intentionally do a secret feather swirl. It just happened to come out looking that way. It was actually my rendition of what I like to call an Ione hanger swirl (name after the soaper who inspired it).



I knew there was a hanger involved with this in some way.


----------



## Relle (Sep 20, 2014)

I never did find the Ione hanger swirl, went looking a long time ago. Beautiful Soap :clap:.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh, you won't find the Ione swirl by googling the term. It's actually my own little nickname for it. There's a soaper named Ione who has a YouTube channel called Eve'sGardenSoaps whose swirls are simply gorgeous to me. In the following video, Ione demonstrates her hanger swirl technique. It's so simple, and I just love how delicate and flowery her swirls come out with it. I watched very carefully how she maneuvered her hanger, and I followed the same swirling pattern with my own hanger in my (above) Holiday Sparkle soap: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPSn56mdDvQ&list=UU-XsaFN7S6-887kNIUJfqQA[/ame]


IrishLass


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 20, 2014)

IrishLass, what beautiful soap!  I love everything about it.  Seems like whenever I do hangar swirls my batter gets too thick.  I also think I'm afraid to work the hangar too much, but after watching Ione's video I see I should be doing much than I am.  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 20, 2014)

Great video! I really like her presence, I have yet to master the hanger swirl so I will be giving this a try. I was always afraid to use the metal hangers so that helps too.


----------



## Relle (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks IrishLass, would never have found it, I think I remember reading about Iones swirl Cherry Blossom soap and tried to find it. Its something similar to how use the hanger.


----------



## Relle (Sep 26, 2014)

13 weeks to go.
Remembering -This little piggy, Oscar, who we had to get put to sleep this week.:sad: Possum, the guinea pig is missing him too.


----------



## neeners (Sep 26, 2014)

sorry for your loss Relle.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2014)

Relle,

I'm so sorry to hear about Oscar. I wish I could think of something to say which might help alleviate the grief.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 26, 2014)

Awww...my thoughts are with you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 28, 2014)

What a cutie.  So sorry he's gone


----------



## Relle (Oct 1, 2014)

12 weeks .


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2014)

....


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 2, 2014)

This year I am well prepared...notice I haven't been around the forum?  I have been getting my insurance and working on registering my small business so I can get in on some last minute craft fairs!  An old friend wants me to make custom soaps for his shop too.  Oy!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2014)

I noticed. 

Congratulations on getting your business up and running. :grin:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I noticed.
> 
> Congratulations on getting your business up and running. :grin:



One step at a time. I have so much soap, it's getting out of hand.  I've also donated several pounds to the shelters and Clean the World.


----------



## Relle (Oct 10, 2014)

11 weeks.
Legs eleven, sounds like BINGO.


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2014)

10 weeks . Remembering Possum (on the right) - he died yesterday, will miss him very much. 5 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 17, 2014)

I love Meerschweinchen


----------



## Hazel (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Possum. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 18, 2014)

Relle, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Relle (Oct 24, 2014)

9 weeks to go. Yes, you had to squint to read this, so I hope you remember its only 9 weeks.


----------



## LazyUmbrella (Oct 24, 2014)

sorry to hear about Possum :-(


----------



## Relle (Nov 1, 2014)

8 weeks to go (less than 8 now).
 Start running around Hazel.


----------



## karenbeth (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for that Relle. I make soap to compliment our apiary business - so soap with honey and beeswax - but honey is our main product. So my questions are do aussies buy soap as Xmas gifts, and if they do, how much do sales increase? I think I'm ready as I've made heaps extra but we have new markets from last year. Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2014)

Relle said:


> 8 weeks to go (less than 8 now).
> Start running around Hazel.



Aaaarrrgh! 



Where has the time gone?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 1, 2014)

Hazel sloooooow dooown!  Take a breath and get busy you silly you have less than 8 weeks!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2014)

Slow down and get busy? Isn't that a paradox?


----------



## Relle (Nov 2, 2014)

karenbeth said:


> Thanks for that Relle. I make soap to compliment our apiary business - so soap with honey and beeswax - but honey is our main product. So my questions are do aussies buy soap as Xmas gifts, and if they do, how much do sales increase? I think I'm ready as I've made heaps extra but we have new markets from last year. Any thoughts are appreciated



 They do buy soap for prezzies, but I think people are holding back, not knowing when the mortgage rates will be going up. At least your soap won't go off, if you've made too much. Can't tell you how much sales increase.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 2, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Slow down and get busy? Isn't that a paradox?



Well, yes it is! 

Paradox: a seemingly absurd or self-contradictory statement or proposition that when investigated or explained may prove to be well founded or true:

I love it when you use "Big" words:wink:


----------



## Relle (Nov 2, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Slow down and get busy? Isn't that a paradox?



Run Hazel, run


----------



## karenbeth (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Relle - soap won't go off was my theory too


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2014)

Relle said:


> Run Hazel, run



But you just told me to slow down yesterday. I'm sooo confused. :crazy:


----------



## Relle (Nov 3, 2014)

It wasn't me who told you to slow down - I always told you to run.


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt between you and Relle but the only thing I can tell both of you is.....

I made myself a T-shirt like that that


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2014)

I really like the shirt! Thanks for sharing the pic. :grin: 

It's okay. You can interrupt between Relle and me anytime since we're always squabbling about something.  

*@ Relle*

By golly, you are right. (Write this day on your calender since I've admitted you're right.) You did tell me to run. It was Pepsi Girl who told me to slow down. I confused the two of you since you both have white animals with big ears in your avatars.


----------



## Relle (Nov 3, 2014)

Gee, I am right , must commemorate the day - 4th November.

Relle is right day.

Love the T shirt - must make myself one. Been a while since I've screen printed.


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 3, 2014)

Relle said:


> Love the T shirt - must make myself one. Been a while since I've screen printed.



Well, I tried to order me one online but cost $50.00. I made me one for under $15.00.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 4, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I confused the two of you since you both have white animals with big ears in your avatars.



Ok I'm really worried about you Hazel!  There's a really big difference in the animals under the big ears!  Did you forget to turn the vent on when you made your lye mixture again?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2014)

What vent?


----------



## Relle (Nov 4, 2014)

Hazel, doesn't have vents, she loves the smell of lye in the morning :silent:.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2014)

I love the smell of lye in the morning. However, I don't surf.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU[/ame]


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 4, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Sorry to interrupt between you and Relle but the only thing I can tell both of you is.....
> 
> I made myself a T-shirt like that that



I so need one!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 5, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I love the smell of lye in the morning. However, I don't surf.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU






Wow! You win this round! I got nothing to say! I'm completely speechless.

Relle, you got anything!


----------



## Relle (Nov 5, 2014)

Relle said:
			
		

> Working on it.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh come on! Neither of you recognized the paraphrasing? Maybe I should have used the clip from the film.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 6, 2014)

I got the quote, Hazel! Hee hee. (Former film critic here)

Sorry if I'm taking this thread OT, but is anyone making Hanukkah soaps? I got a request for CPs so I'd better move if they're going to cure in time. It starts Dec. 16, tick tick... Does anyone have advice on the best blue colorants?


----------



## Relle (Nov 7, 2014)

We have 7 left now, only 7.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 7, 2014)

ACK!  I don't sell, but I do have two to three different sets of visitors coming in December and I'm taking a trip and work is about to get insane and I swore I'd get the cards out early but still haven't found ones I like and we cook from scratch for Thanksgiving and Christmas...

Deep Yogic Breaths


----------



## new12soap (Nov 7, 2014)

OMG Relle you are killing me. Well, really it's that blasted linear time!

snappyllama, I beg to differ, it is absolutely time to panic! Despite the big friendly letters on the cover

Of course you don't surf, Hazel, your name ain't Charlie


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2014)

Charlie don't surf, either.

I agree with you. Now _*is*_ the time to panic.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am officially panicked.


----------



## Relle (Nov 8, 2014)

Good :razz:, don't say you weren't told :grin:.

 Told you so - na, na, na, na.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol - I do love this thread. Can't say I wasn't warned...weekly.


----------



## neeners (Nov 8, 2014)

I panicked last week....  and made 2 big special batches.  I have one batch planned for tomorrow.  this soap making for Christmas is stressful!


----------



## Relle (Nov 8, 2014)

Christmas will be over sooner than you think and then I'll remind you for next year. That will give you plenty of time. hehehehe


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 9, 2014)

You guys crack me up. I too think in the SMF style now. There is about seven weeks left. If I make some CP batches now they'll be dry for gifts (and my testers) around the end of next month. Hmmm, while I'm driving for the holidays, I can pick up plant material to make some essential oils too. Maybe have some HP batches done around the new year. Then hmmm valentine';s time. :crazy:


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 9, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I so need one!



Hey Jules, I bought a plain tshirt from Michaels and I already had an iron on sheet that you can print on (you can print the image/keep calm quote but make sure you choose the option for printing a MIRROR IMAGE. Also, make sure to choose the right iron on transfer paper-there are 2 kinds, one works for light colored fabrics which are technically only white and /or off white ) and once you print it, give it about an hour to dry and then iron on. And your shirt is ready to go! 

I had used the iron on sheet for light colored fabric and thought it can work well on grey color but I was wrong! I saved my shirt with the magic and blessing of fabric painting.

Good luck!!!

Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## Relle (Nov 9, 2014)

I was looking at screen it and thought that the crown was going to be to hard to cut out on the paper, didn't think of copying it and doing it with an iron on.


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 10, 2014)

I have to agree with you on the crown. The filling in with the white fabric color, I literally used a toothpick to color all the details. That was time consuming!  That's the reason, I said about making sure about the type/color of fabric the iron on is made for.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 10, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Hey Jules, I bought a plain tshirt from Michaels and I already had an iron on sheet that you can print on...



Brilliant!!    Thank you for the awesome suggestion!


----------



## seven (Nov 12, 2014)

just found my gingerbread house mold. am going to make some soap for it later today. my 1st time making such a thing.. should be plenty fun!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 12, 2014)

seven said:


> just found my gingerbread house mold. am going to make some soap for it later today. my 1st time making such a thing.. should be plenty fun!



Oh, that could be awesome.  You'll have to post pictures!


----------



## seven (Nov 12, 2014)

^^
will do


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 12, 2014)

seven said:


> just found my gingerbread house mold. am going to make some soap for it later today. my 1st time making such a thing.. should be plenty fun!



:arrow: WOW


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 12, 2014)

Seven, that is going to be adorable!

I know this is the CP forum but I had butt-ends of glycerin MP to use up so I made Christmas ornaments. Stupid gold band did not come out well but I already sold them so...win-win?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2014)

We're our own worst critics. I think they look great and since you've already sold them, then other people must agree.


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 13, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> I got the quote, Hazel! Hee hee. (Former film critic here)
> 
> Sorry if I'm taking this thread OT, but is anyone making Hanukkah soaps? I got a request for CPs so I'd better move if they're going to cure in time. It starts Dec. 16, tick tick... Does anyone have advice on the best blue colorants?



Made Hanukkah soaps for a friend of mine, who's going to make gift baskets. wasn't thrilled with the milky way molds, too much work for too little return lol. But I also found some different sizes of Star of David molds in silicone, each one makes 8 decent sized soaps, and they worked out ok. Also made some regular blue and white swirled bars in my loaf molds. We used indigo powder for the blue on some. It comes out kindof an ocean blue-green. And some liquid soap dye she wanted to try - was for m&p but she wanted to see how it turned out anyhow. It was kindof a muddy purple at first and darkened into a blue - purple. had to use a lot of that though.


----------



## Relle (Nov 14, 2014)

6 weeks to go. Read it and weep.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 14, 2014)

This is my last weekend to make anything so it's going to be a banner soaping weekend!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 16, 2014)

I had soaping plans for this past weekend but ended up sick with the flu.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 16, 2014)

Feel better soon Hazel. Had to go buy another carry-on bag; Allegiant has shrunk carry-on to 9"h x 14"w x 22"d. I measured the bag I used to use and it won't work.  Leaving next Wed. for the ED Soaping Workshop. Very excited.


----------



## Relle (Nov 17, 2014)

38 sleeps to go.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 17, 2014)

Relle... you are just killing me... not sure if your glee makes it better or worse...


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 17, 2014)

Still plenty of time for other lotions and potions!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Cindy - I am feeling better today.

@ new12soap - My sister also noticed Relle's attitude towards this - she said "This woman enjoys this a little _*too *_much".  Is there a mental state of diabolical glee? :shifty:



Pepsi Girl said:


> Still plenty of time for other lotions and potions!




Ignore the perky blonde cheerleader. :neutral:

Some people just don't understand that we embrace panic and like the swooshing sound as each week flies by.


----------



## miasmomma (Nov 17, 2014)

You mean I still have time?  I have just started making soap in bulk and I have a few places to sell it, but I'm concerned about the time.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2014)

You still have time if you want a four week cure and to be done a week before Christmas. Gotta hustle, though...time's flying.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 17, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Some people just don't understand that we embrace panic and like the swooshing sound as each week flies by.



Exactly!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 17, 2014)

After a surprise visit from my mother (grrr) and hubby getting some side work (yea) it left me a lot less time for soaping than I had planned. Only got two batches done.  

At least it was the most important two. Anything I make this week is just over planning now.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 17, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Ignore the perky blonde cheerleader. :neutral:



Hey, I'm not a blonde!!


----------



## Relle (Nov 18, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Relle... you are just killing me... not sure if your glee makes it better or worse...




 Can you see the smirk on my face ?


----------



## new12soap (Nov 18, 2014)

Relle said:


> Can you see the smirk on my face ?



Yes as a matter of fact I can!

Diabolical is right...


----------



## neeners (Nov 20, 2014)

officially panicking!  i had grand plans to soap last weekend, but work stuff got in the way.  I WILL be soaping this weekend.  no ifs, ands or buts!!!  i would have so much more done if it weren't for the cleaning up after soaping.....

can't wait to see the gingerbread soap house!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Hey, I'm not a blonde!!



Sure. Of course you're not.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 23, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Sure. Of course you're not.



Ok Missy,there goes your chance at getting a Christmas present!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a chance? :shock:

Should I grovel?


----------



## Relle (Nov 24, 2014)

31 sleeps to go.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 24, 2014)

Relle said:


> 31 sleeps to go.


Not a bad place to be. Especially when you already gifted most of your Christmas soaps in October


----------



## new12soap (Nov 24, 2014)

31 sleeps???

Okay, so if I only sleep once or twice a week and just stay awake the rest of the time... where's my coffee...

_wandering around mumbling to myself_


----------



## neeners (Nov 25, 2014)

wdid the soaps!  altho, one didn't turn out the way i wanted.  top got stuck on the lid, and .....make a mess since i didn't wait long enough to remove the top.  oh well.  i'm sure i can still salvage it somehow...  will cut later.  but good news is......I'M DONE! woo!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2014)

Congratulations for getting done! 

Now I feel worse for not getting anything done.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugh. Got my BB orders today so no excuses. The soap must go on...


----------



## Relle (Dec 5, 2014)

19 sleeps to go. 
 Past the point of no return.


----------



## new12soap (Dec 5, 2014)

It's like a train wreck... I see she has posted... I know it's coming... I can't stop it... I can't look away!



ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm doomed....doomed! :shock:


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 6, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I'm doomed....doomed! :shock:




Has Christmas snuck up on you again?


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm already over it and it hasn't even started.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2014)

Sure...rub it in. roblem:



houseofwool said:


> Has Christmas snuck up on you again?



More like hid and then pounced. Seriously, I don't know where the time goes. 

Actually, I'm not too worried. I was just in my "drama queen" mood the other day. I had to cancel going to a show so I'll have plenty of stock to pick through for gifts.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry about having to cancel a show.  That is hard.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks but I wasn't too disappointed since the reason I had to back out was because I'm working overtime. I like OT.  Also, the organizer kindly refunded my booth fee which surprised me because I figured it was too late. I did feel a slight twinge when my sisters told me there had only been one other soapmaker there. Oh well...maybe next year.


----------



## Relle (Dec 9, 2014)

16 sleeps to go.


----------



## Relle (Dec 9, 2014)

15 to go.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 10, 2014)

AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH!

I'm well and truly panicking. I still have a bunch of last minute things to make. Additional relatives and friends have announced they are visiting - at this point I'm running out of floor room for all the blow-up beds I still need to buy... I'm headed to Las Vegas this weekend. A big project of mine is about to kick off at work. 

It's just too much of a good thing(s) this month! Oh well, I can sleep during the boredom of January.


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2014)

12, 12 only.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2014)

Naw. That can't be right. There's gotta be more time.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh man,  why did I open this thread??


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2014)

Because you're a masochist? :think:


----------



## Relle (Dec 14, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Naw. That can't be right. There's gotta be more time.



 Nope, nope, nope 




11 now. HA HA  It just keeps on goin down.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

Finally, we're in the twelve days of Christmas!  That means one of the local breweries here has started the annual "Twelve Days of BarleyWine."  Actually, they're on day 4 already (because it ends on the solstice), and we've had all so far. If you drink all 12 barleywines, you (or your DH) get a coveted t-shirt that can't be bought any other way.  We're one-third of the way through, looking forward to the other two-thirds.  And then days start getting longer again in the northern hemisphere.  Five and a half hours - better get my shades out!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd love to have some place around here that did something like this 'cuz that sounds like so much fun. 

...It does sound fun. I'm not just saying this because it's an excuse to drink every day.   







Relle said:


> Nope, nope, nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You're enjoying this way too much. I find it a little disturbing.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I'd love to have some place around here that did something like this 'cuz that sounds like so much fun.
> 
> ...It does sound fun. I'm not just saying this because it's an excuse to drink every day.



Hazel, you wouldn't get the t shirt you work to much!:wink:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2014)

This is true. Sad, but true.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

Lucky for us, this brewhouse is just a few blocks from where we work, so it is a very convenient attraction on week days.  We can slave hard and drink the barleywine.  I won't say whether we go during lunch or after work.  Either way it's happy hour!  Besides, don't they say this is the season to eat, drink and be merry??


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes! They do say that. :grin:

Then I say the latter part of the winter is the season to diet, hibernate and be depressed. :lolno:


----------



## Relle (Dec 18, 2014)

7 that's all that's left.


----------



## neeners (Dec 18, 2014)

this little elf has been good! have all the xmas soaps wrapped, and just 17 left to add gift cards to!  yay!!!  there are still other presents to wrap, laundry to fold and put away, house to clean, but that's a whole different story.....


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, I opened a new hospital this week.  #exhausted  Got the obligatory wife shopping done. Now I an  an buy the "extra" gifts and stocking stuffers. It's all down hill to Santa's big day!  Gonna enjoy my birthday this weekend and make some soap with my mom (she's getting all soap supplies for Christmas!).


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 18, 2014)

Congrats on getting everything done Daryl. I'm sure your Mom is going to enjoy making soap wit you. And... Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, Happy Birthday!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 18, 2014)

Have a great Birthday Daryl.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday and ACK only a week left!


----------



## Relle (Dec 18, 2014)

Actually only 6 sleeps away.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 18, 2014)

You're killing me


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm thinking I'm gonna have to get shopping here pretty soon.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah. Just started my shopping. I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2014)

4 sleeps.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 20, 2014)

Uh uh...no way. You're making this up. roblem:


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait until I start the next count down next week.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 21, 2014)

I imagine  along the lines of...

2 days...22 hours...18 minutes...23 seconds


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 21, 2014)

I finished the last of the Christmas shopping yesterday. 

My BIL is a total smarta$$. My sister just bought a ukulele, my 13 year old nephew plays the French horn and the bag pipes, and my niece plays the trombone. I got him a slide whistle, a nose harp, and ear plugs!

His birthday is next month and I will get him a very generous gift certificate to a restaurant, but I cannot wait to see him open the Christmas gift.


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2014)

1 sleep left. Happy Christmas Eve.

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 24, 2014)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2014)

Noooo! I'm not ready!!!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 24, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Noooo! I'm not ready!!!



I think Hell is about to freeze over. Cause for once, I've been ready all week. :shock:


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 24, 2014)

Just starting to get in the spirit! Guinness gingerbread is cooling; almost all the lights are hung; just a few cards and gifts to take care of....

WHAT?????

How does this happen every year? I need another week, Santa, please!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes! Another week would be wonderful. 

@ JustBeachy - 

Sure. Rub it in.


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2014)

It's here. Happy Christmas and many more to come. Yeahhh.


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all.  

But the angel said to them, “Do not be afraid; for behold, I bring you good news of great joy which will be for all the people; for today in the city of David there has been born for you a Savior, who is Christ the Lord.


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2014)

6 days until New Year.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2014)

Does that mean 6 days until your new topic "Christmas 2015"?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all members of the soap family! !!!!


----------



## new12soap (Dec 25, 2014)

Relle said:


> It's here. Happy Christmas and many more to come. Yeahhh.



Yes, Merry Christmas!

Can hardly wait for you to start poking us with a stick again... LOL


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 25, 2014)

365 days until Christmas  get those castile soaps curing


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all the wonderful folks here.  If you don't celebrate Christmas hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Relle (Dec 26, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Does that mean 6 days until your new topic "Christmas 2015"?



Yep, I know you can hardly wait, Hazel. You can count on, that I will post it and be there for all to see.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2014)

Countdown

6 days until Relle's topic "Christmas 2015"!!!


----------



## new12soap (Dec 26, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Countdown
> 
> 6 days until Relle's topic "Christmas 2015"!!!




LMAO ohlord, now we have a countdown to the countdown!!!


----------



## Relle (Dec 27, 2014)

4 days now. hehe


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2014)

5 days for people in my geographic region.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 27, 2014)

Relle said:


> 4 days now. hehe



....And I, for one, can hardly wait!!


----------



## Relle (Dec 28, 2014)

An extra day up your sleeve can be handy.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2014)

I had a blonde moment and lost that extra day. It's only 3 days now to Relle's "Christmas 2015"!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 29, 2014)

Would you all slap me if I started the Christmas 2015 thread now? :razz:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2014)

I wouldn't. But Relle might want to duke it out with you.


----------



## vuladams (Dec 30, 2014)

LOL you guys are so funny


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 30, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> Would you all slap me if I started the Christmas 2015 thread now? :razz:



I understand, Dixie.  I'm chomping at the bit for it, too!


----------



## Relle (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year. 2014 is over.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 1, 2015)

I still have 17 minutes...


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 1, 2015)

I still have 17 minutes too!


----------

